# Dietary needs for lions



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

_I was watching "Discovery channel" yesterday and I noticed that lions eat mainly protein and fat, no carbs. How is that possible for such a big animal ? The same thing happens with sharks.
Are they on atkins ?  _


----------



## donescobar2000 (Apr 19, 2004)

I would say so man.


----------



## JJJ (Apr 19, 2004)

What about gorillas, they eat only leafs and stuff, and they are huge. My answer to this post would be; lions and gorillas arent human.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

_ Yes but they are not that distant  You know that most science experiments use all type of animals.  _


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2004)

I have since seen the error of my ways and started eating some veggies and whole grains with my meats.


----------



## Mudge (Apr 19, 2004)

Because Lions haven't invented bread and tortillas yet  

They are meat eaters, they eat meat. Humans have teeth for meat and vegetables.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Because Lions haven't invented bread and tortillas yet



_ I guess that it is because of it. They can´t find carbohydrates to eat, I think that if they are hungry and you thrown to them a piece of pizza, they will eat the whole thing. That is what happens to my dog, he eats everything and they are almost the same thing as a wolf, the ones that "only eat meat" too. 

I just wanna understand how they survive with no carbs. 

Think about fish, I guess that everything that lives in the ocean doesn´t eat carbohydrates too, how do they swim the whole day ?  _


----------



## maniclion (Apr 19, 2004)

Their bodies are adapted to using the fats and proteins as energy.


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 19, 2004)

humans are not actually built to be meat eaters, it just taste so damn good why would you want to give it up


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Their bodies are adapted to using the fats and proteins as energy.



_ We do that too.  _


----------



## aztecwolf (Apr 19, 2004)

also you ever notice how lazy those lions are sleeping all the time, i bet if they ate their carbs they would have a lot more energy


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

_ Yes, they are lazy but I don´t want to find one in the middle of the jungle. _


----------



## Monolith (Apr 19, 2004)

I saw the subject line of this thread and KNEW it was started by Vieope, without even looking at the 'thread starter' column.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Monolith *_
> I saw the subject line of this thread and KNEW it was started by Vieope, without even looking at the 'thread starter' column.



_ I wonder why ..  _


----------



## Vieope (Apr 19, 2004)

_ I found a quite interesting article about lions and humans. _


> (My friend) Choua suffers from squint of the mind. He looks at the same things others do, but he sees them differently. Or maybe he sees the same things but thinks differently. At one point during our safari, my thoughts wandered to my patients who suffer from dysfunctional sugar metabolism.
> ___ "Do lions suffer from low blood sugar levels?" I teased Choua.
> ___ "They do, but not the way people do," he replied.
> ___ "Are you saying there are differences in the chemistry of sugar metabolism between humans and lions?"
> ...



_Complete article _


----------



## DeadBolt (Apr 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I guess that it is because of it. They can´t find carbohydrates to eat, I think that if they are hungry and you thrown to them a piece of pizza, they will eat the whole thing. That is what happens to my dog, he eats everything and they are almost the same thing as a wolf, the ones that "only eat meat" too.
> 
> I just wanna understand how they survive with no carbs.
> ...



Hey if you throw me pizza I'll eat the whole damn thing to


----------



## zakk (Apr 20, 2004)

lions are carnivores, gorillas are herbavores, humans are omnivores.  we eat and consume anything.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 20, 2004)

My dog's love vegetables because I have fed it to them since they were wee lil pups.  Their food is oats, brown rice, chicken, flax seed, etc.  Lions eat the stomachs of their kills which means occassionally they get some good fiber.  Gorillas eat fruits that have insects and larva inside so they indirectly get proteins that way, and of course plants have their own proteins that when mixed properly make complete proteins.  Humans are like pigs, we eat anything.


----------



## once was fat (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by aztecwolf *_
> also you ever notice how lazy those lions are sleeping all the time, i bet if they ate their carbs they would have a lot more energy


Yeh their lazy but how do you think they pack on that serious muscle that they have without being that active.  It kinda make you wonder.  It has to do with genes and how lions evolved.


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

Lions need to eat around 15lbs of meat a day to stay healthy, Thats alot of protein.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Lions need to eat around 15lbs of meat a day to stay healthy, Thats alot of protein.



_Excess of protein makes you fat  or the lions. It has do with the genes. 

I am still wondering why they eat only meat. _


----------

